# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  grupe za dojenje u splitu - KRECU

## zrinka

drage moje cure, pozivamo vas na prvi sastanak rodinih grupa za potporu dojenja koji ce se odrzati 30.9.2007., u nedjelju , u 17 h u prostorija kluba trudnica i roditelja Splita na pujankama, pujanke 24....

ovo je rodin projekt koji prvi krece u splitu, i nastavak je rodinh aktivnosti na podrucju zastite i potpore dojenja....

grupe za podrsku dojenja takodjer su 10. korak od 10 koraka prema uspjesnom dojenju...

na sastanak su dobrodosle sve mame i njihova dojencad...

sastanci nisu otvoreni za tate i ostale, osim ako tema nije predvidjena za njihm tako da se sve mame mogu osjecati udobno i dojiti svoju djecu, ako trebaju...

sastanke vode rodine sos savjetnice za dojenje...

na sastanku cete moci dobiti rodine letke, posuditi knjige iz rodine male biblioteke a najvaznije sto vam zelimo dati na sastaku jest podrska i potpora u dojenju, 
te stvoriti kutak gdje se može slobodno doći, dojiti, razgovarati o dojenju, pokušati riješiti eventualne probleme s dojenjem te dobiti podršku za svoje postupke....ukratko, osigurati mjesto gdje mame dojilje mogu doći sa svojom djecom, dojenčadi, i dobiti informacije, praktične savjete i emocionalnu potporu

vidimo se  :D

----------


## Bubica

čestitam na započinjanju :D

----------


## pinocchio

uživajte :D

----------


## Sun

super   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

dizem za cure, splitske forumasice, mame dojilice   :Bye:

----------


## Mayaa

vidimo se   :Bye:

----------


## dijanam

Zrinka i Splićanke, čestitam od srca na ovom predivnom koraku   :Heart:  

I mi krećemo s Grupom par dana poslije vas, vjerojatno ne tako temeljito pripravljene, ali zajednička nam je želja.

----------


## vidra

bravo  :D 
ja ću vam se, vjerujem, priključiti u veljači   :Kiss:

----------


## Loryblue

bravo, čestitam.
budem li imala drugo dite znam di ću doć po savjet o dojenju.

nego da pitam: je li s vama ex babica Bose?

----------


## zrinka

> nego da pitam: je li s vama ex babica Bose?


ne

----------


## zrinka

vidircie, i ja se nadam
loryblue i dijanam, hvala 
 :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

:Smile:

----------


## zrinka19

:D 
toliko mi je drago da nema riječi s kojom bi to mogla opisat

jer iako sad dojim 22 mjeseca, prvih 2 i po su bili bolni, da ne možete zamislit koliko bolni ko nije i sam to prošao

razmišljala sam kako ću morati prije 2 djeteta opet dobro se informirati o dojenju (jer mi je ostalo par ??? o početku dojenja)
a sad vas mogu i uživo doći gnjaviti

jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :D

----------


## split

Ubiću se promaklo mi je ovo prvo sastajanje, a stalno zavidim ovima u Zagrebu. Drago mi je da se i kod nas nešto pomaklo.
Kad je idući sastanak?

----------


## zrinka

javit cu obavijest o slijedecem sastanku ovdje, moze?   :Smile:

----------


## makita

Može, dok smo još kolko tolko mobilni :D

----------


## emily

Grupa za potporu dojenju u Splitu!

----------


## zrinka

drage splicanke
ako niste stigli na prvi susret grupa, vrijeme je da to nadoknadite  :D 

susret će se održati u Klubu trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, u 17 sati, u nedjelju 25. studenog 2007.

Pozivamo sve mame dojilice da dođu zajedno sa svojom djecom. Dobrodosle su i trudnice  :Smile: 

Predviđeno trajanje susreta je 1,5 sat.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku. 
 :D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## sbuczkow

Ako ne bude guzva, moze li i tata? Nemamo di s njim.   :Grin:

----------


## zrinka

sbuckov
nazalost, nisu grupe otvorene za oceve
 :Sad: 

pozvat cemo tate na poseban susret  :D ...

----------


## zrinka

hvala svim  cura s foruma koje su dosle druziti se s nama   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

Nama upao neki rodjendan. A bas sam vas htjela poviriti.   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

sbuckov, ajde dobro
ja mislila da niste zbog tate dosli   :Love:  

vidimo se sljedeci put, bas bi voljela vidjeti tvrtka   :Heart:

----------


## sbuczkow

Pa, s tatom se bas previse ne vidjamo tijekom tjedna pa bi mi bilo zao izgubiti zajednicko vrijeme tijekom nedjelje- zato sam i pitala mogu li i tate doc.   :Smile:  Ali, ipak je nesto drugo upalo pa zato nismo stigli.  :Wink: 

Joj, i ja bi vas jako volila vidit. I tvoju jelenu i NatasuM...    :Love:

----------


## zrinka

sbuckov, vidimo se sljedeci put
pusa tvrtku   :Kiss:  
a pozdrav tati   :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> sbuckov, vidimo se sljedeci put


Ja se nadam. Tnx  :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

joj i ja sam htjela doc al nisan stigla, baki bio imendan... a i mm me cudno pogleda da sta cu ic kad nam dojenje dobro ide... ma je al ja bi se druzila  :D kad ce opet bit sastanak?

----------


## zrinka

u siječnju
javim ovdje  :D

----------


## zhabica

:D super! cujemo se! tada cu nadam se bit jos iskusnija dojilja 8)

----------


## sbuczkow

Kad cemo se druziti?  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

skoro  :Smile: 
jedva cekam tvrtka vidjeti
javim danas/sutra tocni datum
 :Love:

----------


## sbuczkow

super. 
Nadam se da mi nece opet nesto uletiti. 
i ja jedva cekam vas vidit.  :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

aj pliz, meni taman triba podrska... 
OT: jel mi moze neko kad dodjem pomoc i sa slingom, imam ga al nisam zadovoljna kako zapca stavim unutra, vec je tezaaaaaaaaaaaak a meni bi dobro dosle slobodne ruke i setnja bez kolica barem s vremena na vrijeme.

----------


## sbuczkow

Nadam se da ce biti ovaj vikend...Iduci me nema u Splitu.   :Sad:

----------


## zrinka19

i ja bi da bude skoro, imam 100 pitanja

----------


## zrinka

cure
20.1. u 11 h  :D 


sbuckow, nemamo srece s vama   :Sad:  

moze i sling  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

je li to i za trudnice? imam jednu koja jedva ceka da dodje  :D

----------


## zrinka

dobro dosla je   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> cure
> 20.1. u 11 h  :D 
> moze i sling


 jeeeeeeeeee :D  :D  :D  ja imam jos dvi mame dojilice koje ce doc sa mnom  :D  :D  :D oce bit mista za svih?

----------


## zrinka

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure
> 20.1. u 11 h  :D 
> moze i sling 
> 
> 
>  jeeeeeeeeee :D  :D  :D  ja imam jos dvi mame dojilice koje ce doc sa mnom  :D  :D  :D oce bit mista za svih?


naravno   :Smile:

----------


## sbuczkow

> cure
> 20.1. u 11 h  :D 
> sbuckow, nemamo srece s vama


Znala sam. Šmrc!  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zhabica

a kako to uopce izgleda? sastanak grupe, mislim sta se radi, jel ima kakvo predavanje? ili samo cakulamo?   :Embarassed:

----------


## zrinka

cakulamo  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

moja trudnica će doći  :D

----------


## zrinka

lu, super :D

----------


## zrinka

pozivamo vas na sljedeci susret grupe za dojenje u * nedjelju, 17.2.2008. u 10:30* u klubu trudnica i roditelja split

vidimo se
 :D

----------


## zhabica

zar vec?! super!  :D   :D  :D mi cemo doci! opet u ekipi, sad mozda sa jos dvi nove mame  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

super!
vidimo se  :D 

btw
koliko su stare bebice?

----------


## zhabica

moj 5 mjeseci, od prijateljica 4ipo, 2ipo i 1ipo mjesec.

----------


## zrinka

vidimo se!
 :Love:

----------


## zhabica

zasto (opet) nema obavijest o ovome na rodinoj stranici? i na stranici i forumu kluba t.r.st?

----------


## zhabica

ajme 'pjoti   :Embarassed:  sad san vidila post na forumu   :Embarassed:  al isto bi se moglo stavit na web obiju udruga jer ima mama koje nisu na forumu a mozda bi dosle

----------


## zrinka

> ajme 'pjoti   sad san vidila post na forumu   al isto bi se moglo stavit na web obiju udruga jer ima mama koje nisu na forumu a mozda bi dosle


bit ce na nasem portalu, uvijek bude
lijepimo i ostavljamo obavijest i u ordinacije pedijatara, u prostorijama kluba
stavila sam na forum kluba i m&b forum

ako zelis pomoci u distribuciji, samo se javi  :D

----------


## zhabica

rado! ja vas vec i usmeno "distribuiram"   :Grin:  al za ubuduce moze, mogu ostavit u 4 vrtica i jednog pedijatra kad obavljam dnevnu setnju, jel moze toliko?

----------


## zhabica

ili mamama koje susrecem u dnevnoj setnji  :Smile:  tih je hrpa... al malo ih doji   :Sad:  i jos me zacudjeno gledaju sta ja "jos uvijek!  :shock: dojim

----------


## zrinka

super
oces da ti posaljem na mail letak za isprintat?
 :Smile: 
a i vidimo se u nedjelju  za daljnje :D

----------


## zhabica

moze, samo sutra nista od setnje jer je jaka bura   :Sad:  al ti posalji svugdi ti ja nalijecem na mlade mame   :Grin:  i vrbujem ih   :Grin:  

(a sto dizeeeeeeeeeeemoooooooooo topiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiic   :Laughing:  )

----------


## zrinka

dizem, sutra su  :D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## trinity

zrinka, drugi put me podsjeti ako se ne sjetim da stavim na web kluba

----------


## princess puffy

Da li se ubrzo organizira u Splitu sastanak za potporu dojenja?

----------

I ja bih rado posjetila takav susret. Prošli mi je izmakao i sad očekujem obavijest o slijedećem. Hoće li uskoro?

----------


## zrinka

uskoro ce
za tjedan dana
znaci 6.4. u 10:30 u klubu trudnica 

vidimo se  :D

----------


## happy mummy

> uskoro ce
> za tjedan dana
> znaci 6.4. u 10:30 u klubu trudnica 
> 
> vidimo se  :D


odgađa se za tjedan dana. 
sljedeći sastanak grupa
13.04.2008. u 10:30 u klubu trudnica

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## princess puffy

može li ukratko opis kako izgledaju sastanci?koliko sam shvatila vi se većina međusobno poznajete?

----------


## zrinka

neeee

dodju mame i koje se prvi put vide
s bebicama
sjedimo, pricamo o dojenju, druzimo se...


akjde dodji i vidi  :Smile:

----------


## princess puffy

dobro,dolazimo nas dvije!

----------


## zrinka

super
vidimo se  :D

----------


## zhabica

evo malo podizem

 :D princess i zri imate pp.

----------


## princess puffy

zhabice  :Kiss:

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## princess puffy

nama dvijema je bilo masu lipo,vrijeme je prošlo u tren,nadamo se skorom druženju,ali nemojte čekati toliko dugo

----------


## zrinka

hvala   :Love:  
tako mi je drago sto vam se svidjelo!
necemo cekati dugo, obecajem i obecajem da ce ovaj put biti mirnije i bez onoliko gongule   :Heart:

----------


## princess puffy

:D

----------


## zrinka19

i ja bih da je češće 

trebam rodit početkom 9 mj, a ako budete samo jednom mjesečno, onda imam samo još 2 puta šanse da vas  uhvatim, a imam tako puuuno pitanja, strah me je da me ne boli 2 i po mjeseca dok dojim ko zadnji put

ovaj put sam propustila jer mi je Luca strašno povračala

----------


## zrinka

cure, vidjet cemo 
zrinka19   :Love:

----------


## sbuczkow

ndam se da cu i ja jednom uspjeti navratiti, makar sad vec sasvim uspjesno produzeno doji.   :Smile:   Pa makar da vidim vise "adult" sisavaca na okupu.   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

sbuckow   :Love:

----------


## zrinka

drage moje,
javljamo vam da je  sljedeci susret grupa u  nedjelju 18.5. u 17 h u prostorijama Kluba, Pujanke 24
nadamo se da ce nam doci i mame koje su nam i dosad bile a i nadamo se novim mama dojilicama i vasim bebacima

vidimo se
 :D

----------


## zrinka19

ja nažalost opet ne mogu doći   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zhabica

zrinka19  :Sad:  

mi cemo najvjerovatnije doc!  :D 

pitanje: vidila san da su bile jednom i neke trudnice, jel mogu doc i "moje" trudnice ili je ono bilo slucajno a tili bi samo mame dojilice da dolaze?

----------


## zrinka

zrinka   :Sad:  

zhabice, mogu naravno 
drago mi je da se vidimo!  :D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zhabica

> zrinka   
> 
> zhabice, mogu naravno 
> drago mi je da se vidimo!  :D


a mislim da nista od mojih trudnica, ici ce vjv na predavanja ljuba a onda im je puno sidit tako puno vrimena. kad se nasmisti puno lipih stvari u isto vrime. al imaju jos vrimena dok rode, vec san ih nabildala informacijama  :Smile:  

mi se vidimo!  :D

----------


## zrinka19

ima li kakve šanse da ovaj vikend bude kakvi mali sastančić   :Saint:

----------


## zrinka19

a ovaj vikend?

----------


## zrinka

jeeee
15.6.2008. u
17:30
u klubu

vidimo se!  :D

----------


## zhabica

ajde zrinka19 da i ti vise dodjes da te upoznam  :D 

ja se nadam da cemo mi doc.  :D

----------


## princess puffy

mogle bi i nas dvije...

----------


## zrinka

princess, naravno   :Love:  
bas bi vas voljela vidjeti

----------


## Yorkica

Cure ja bi vam se rado pridružila sljedeči put  :D 

Kad če biti opet?

----------


## Yorkica

Ups   :Embarassed:  ...nisam vidila da je 15.06 08

Dolazim ovaj put   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

*yorkica*, ovu nedilju.

----------


## zhabica

pisale smo u isto vrime.   :Love:

----------


## zrinka19

:D  dolazimo

samo se nadam da neće nešto neplanirano iskrsnuti

imam spremljen papir s pitanjima   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

cure, super, bas se radujem  :Kiss:  
jel mozete, vi koje cete doci, napisati koliko su vam stare bebice, samo da se mogu pripremiti?



 :D

----------


## Yorkica

Moja ima 7 mjeseci   :Heart:

----------


## princess puffy

mi imamo 8 mjeseci i nešto sitno i da mi je netko rekao s njenih mjesec ili dva da ćemo dogurati i do 8 (a nadam se još i duže)dojeći...rekla bih da je to teški SF

----------


## zhabica

9 mjeseci.

*pp* ja san znala da hoces   :Wink:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## princess puffy

:Embarassed:  hvala ti zhabice

----------


## zhabica

:Love: 

vidimo se u nedilju!  :D

----------


## željka!

Ako bude kiša doći ćemo i mi (bebač mi sad već ima 21 misec   :Heart:  ), a ako bude sunce ništa od našeg dolaska jer onda idemo van Splita.

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## ruby

I mi svakako dolazimo  :D !!!
Mi smo skoro 9 mjeseci.

----------


## princess puffy

hoćemo li stati svi? :D  :D

----------


## zhabica

:D

----------


## Mayaa

zrinka, doc cu s onom curom radi koje sam te nekidan zvala, onaj rascjep nepca. rascjep je minimalan, mozda mozes negdi nesto iskopat o tome. 
trenutno on ne zna uhvatit cicu i ona se izdaja i hrani ga na bocicu. 
mali ima tek dva tjedna, nastojat cemo dovest i njega ali ne znam koliko dugo cemo moc ostat  :/

----------


## Ana :-)

Mayaa jel to možda mali Roko?  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> Mayaa jel to možda mali Roko?


a ja gledam sta's ti na ovom topicu?!  :shock: vec san msilila da cu i tebe upoznat   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Mayaa

> Mayaa jel to možda mali Roko?


  :Yes:

----------


## Ana :-)

'Bem mu miša, ali je svijet mali  :Wink:  

*Zhabice*  :Kiss:  , nadam se da ćemo se ipak jedan dan upoznati  :Love:

----------


## željka!

Izgleda da ćemo doći sutra, planove smo odgodili za idući vikend.

S nama možda dođe i trudnica   :Heart:

----------


## split

Mi smo podgrupa "produženo" i možda dođemo ako nam se poslože neke obveze.

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zhabica

:D

----------


## bebelina

Sad me zvala rodica , kaze da joj je bilo bas lipo , da su uzivale i ona i dica ! 
Zrinka  :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

super, bas mi je drago  :D 

hvala svima koje su dosle i drago mi je da sam upoznala neke cure s foruma   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

je super je bilo vidit onoliko mama  :D vidit stare prije i upoznat neke nove cure!  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## Yorkica

I meni je bilo lijepo,drago mi je da sam vas upoznala   :Love:

----------


## Mayaa

bilo je super, hvala jos jednom savjetnicama   :Heart:

----------


## željka!

Baš nam je bilo super  :D   :Heart:

----------


## trinity

vrijeme nekako zacas proletilo  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

drage moje
u *nedjelju,* 20.7.2008. imamo susret grupe za dojenje, *u 19 h* na starom mjestu (klub trudnica i roditelja split, pujanke 24)

vidimo se
 :D

----------


## zhabica

a mi necemo moc ovaj put  :Sad:  imamo jednu obavezu u 20h.

----------


## Yorkica

Mi smo se sinoč kasno vratile sa Korčule i baš mi je žao šta nismo stigle doči  :/ 

Vidimo se sljedeči put   :Love:

----------


## željka!

Ja nisam bila u Splitu pa nisam mogla doći. Kako je bilo?

----------


## zrinka

drage moje, ljeto je proslo i vrijeme je da ponovo krenemo s nasim druzenjijma
sljedeci susret grupa ce biti 28.9.2008. u 17 h na starom mjestu
vidimo se

nadam se da cemo vidjeti i nase stare clanice grupa a i neke nove

sve vas molim da se najavite, da znamo broj sudionica grupe, da nas ne bude previse i da se mozemo po potrebi podijeliti

hvala  :D

----------


## zhabica

jel mozemo mi profici doc?  8)

----------


## zrinka

naravno   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

eto naaaaaaaaaaas!  :D

----------


## princess puffy

doći ćemo i nas dvije (poluprofićke) vas vidjeti..

----------


## Yorkica

Vidimo se  :D

----------


## zhabica

pogledajte tu:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...727626#1727626

 :Smile:  

nadam se da cete sve ostat pa da cemo se i sliknit skupa  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

vidimo se danas u 17 h  :D

----------


## Yorkica

Evo dvije slike.....

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...a/IMG_8088.jpg

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/j...a/IMG_8089.jpg

Bilo je super,cure svaka čast šta ste došle u tolikom broju   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

super su fotke! 

bilo je bas dobro! meni salji na pp ostale  :Smile:

----------


## željka!

Baš je bilo super  :D

----------


## Yorkica

Žaj mi je samo šta nas nije bilo još toliko   :Grin:

----------


## Dolisa

aaaaa...meni je zao sto nismo mogli i mi doci...zakurili smo u zadnji cas, sinoc  :Sad:  
slike   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

u nedjelju, 1-3- u 17 h, u Klubu trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24
vidimo se!

----------


## zrinka

i molim prijave na
095 831 77 70

----------


## željka!

Ne znam da li ću u nedilju biti u ST-U, ako budem dolazim   :Wink:

----------


## princess puffy

mi smo prehlađeni,ali valjda će proći do tada..

----------


## princess puffy

> mi smo prehlađeni,ali valjda će proći do tada..


S je bolje,ali je meni gore pa vas onda nećemo dolaziti počastiti našom dozom virusa

----------


## zhabica

pp   :Love:   :Love:  

mi smo na rodjendanu pa necemo moc doc. lipo se provedite i nacakulajte!  :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

Znam da malo kasno javljam, ali bolje ikad nego nikad: 

*u subotu, 28.3.2009. u 17 h u Klubu trudnica i roditelja Spllit*

Vidimo se!

----------


## NatasaM...

podizem za one koji nisu vidjeli

----------


## zrinka

*U nedjelju 31. svibnja 2009.* u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret rodine grupe za dojenje
Početak susreta je *u 17:30 sati,* predviđeno trajanje sat i pol. 
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 095 831 77 70.

vidimo se  :D

----------


## NatasaM...

:D

----------


## NatasaM...

opet podizem  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

danas su  :D

----------


## princess puffy

kako je bilo?

ipak smo i jutros dojili pa mi je žao što nismo bili s vama

----------


## zrinka

Ako ste trudni, razmišljate o dojenju, želite saznati kako uspješno dojiti, voljeli biste vidjeti i druge majke kako doje, onda je grupa za potporu dojenja pravo mjesto za vas. Ako ste majka djeteta koje doji bez obzira na dob, treba vam mjesto na kojem ćete riješiti probleme s dojenjem, pomoći drugima svojim iskustvom ili se jednostavno družiti u okolini koja je prijateljska prema dojenju, u grupi potražite i svoje mjesto. 
Nova splitska Grupa kreće 26.rujna 2009. godine.
Sastanci će se održavati u Klubu trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24 u Splitu, a vodit će ih rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. Zajedno ćemo razgovarati o temama koje vas najviše zanimaju
Radionice su besplatne.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se  od 16 - 18 sati na broj telefona 091 567 5828.

Veselimo se zajedničkom druženju!

----------


## zrinka

dizem!

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

29-10-2009

Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Splitu


U subotu 31. listopada 2009. u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret Rodine grupe za dojenje.

Početak susreta je u 17:30 sati, predviđeno trajanje je 90 min.

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 567 5828.

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## zrinka

U nedjelju *28. veljače 2010.* s početkom *u 16 sati, u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24*, održat će se susret Rodine grupe za dojenje.
Naša grupa sada postaje mjesto na kojem ćemo nadograđivati znanje stečeno kroz dojenje ili kroz edukaciju, mjesto na kojem ćete dobiti odgovore na pitanja koja često ostanu neodgovorena.  Naravno, sve će se to dešavati uz ugodnu atmosferu kao i do sada, s prvenstvenim ciljem da pružimo podršku jedna drugoj. Zajedno ćemo razgovarati o temama koje vas najviše zanimaju.

Sastanci će se održavati svakog zadnjeg vikenda u mjesecu, a vodit će ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas.   

Predvidjeno trajanje je 60 min.

Radionice su besplatne.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 567 5828.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku

----------


## zrinka

U nedjelju, 28. veljače 2010. s početkom u 16 sati, u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret Rodine grupe za dojenje. 
Naša grupa sada postaje mjesto na kojem ćemo nadograđivati znanje stečeno kroz dojenje ili kroz edukaciju, mjesto na kojem ćete dobiti odgovore na pitanja koja često ostanu neodgovorena.  Naravno, sve će se to dešavati uz ugodnu atmosferu kao i do sada, s prvenstvenim ciljem da pružimo podršku jedna drugoj. Zajedno ćemo razgovarati o temama koje vas najviše zanimaju.

Sastanci će se održavati svakog zadnjeg vikenda u mjesecu, a vodit će ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas.   

Predvidjeno trajanje je 60 min.

Radionice su besplatne.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 567 5828.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## zrinka

U nedjelju,* 28. ožujka 2010. s početkom u 16:30 sati,* u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret Rodine grupe za dojenje. 
Naša grupa sada postaje mjesto na kojem ćemo nadograđivati znanje stečeno kroz dojenje ili kroz edukaciju, mjesto na kojem ćete dobiti odgovore na pitanja koja često ostanu neodgovorena.  Naravno, sve će se to dešavati uz ugodnu atmosferu kao i do sada, s prvenstvenim ciljem da pružimo podršku jedna drugoj. Zajedno ćemo razgovarati o temama koje vas najviše zanimaju.

Sastanci se održavaju svakog zadnjeg vikenda u mjesecu, a vode  ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas.   


Predvidjeno trajanje je 60 min.

Radionice su besplatne.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 567 5828.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku

----------


## zrinka

*Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Splitu*

U *nedjelju, 25. travnja 2010. s početkom u 17:30 sati,* u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret Rodine grupe za dojenje. 
Naša grupa sada postaje mjesto na kojem ćemo nadograđivati znanje stečeno kroz dojenje ili kroz edukaciju, mjesto na kojem ćete dobiti odgovore na pitanja koja često ostanu neodgovorena.  Naravno, sve će se to dešavati uz ugodnu atmosferu kao i do sada, s prvenstvenim ciljem da pružimo podršku jedna drugoj. Zajedno ćemo razgovarati o temama koje vas najviše zanimaju.
Sastanci se održavaju svakog zadnjeg vikenda u mjesecu, a vode  ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas.
Predvidjeno trajanje je 60 min.
Radionice su besplatne.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 567 5828.

----------


## zrinka

U *nedjelju, 30. svibnja 2010. s početkom u 17:30 sati,* u prostorijama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24, održat će se susret Rodine grupe za dojenje. 
Naša grupa sada postaje mjesto na kojem ćemo nadograđivati znanje stečeno kroz dojenje ili kroz edukaciju, mjesto na kojem ćete dobiti odgovore na pitanja koja često ostanu neodgovorena.  Naravno, sve će se to dešavati uz ugodnu atmosferu kao i do sada, s prvenstvenim ciljem da pružimo podršku jedna drugoj. Zajedno ćemo razgovarati o temama koje vas najviše zanimaju.
Sastanci se održavaju svakog zadnjeg vikenda u mjesecu, a vode  ih Rodine savjetnice za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas.
Predvidjeno trajanje je 60 min.
Radionice su besplatne.
Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na broj telefona 091 567 5828.
Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## zrinka

danas, u 18 h, nedjelja, 4.7. 2010. nasa grupa za dojenje u splitu, u klubu trudnica i roditelja split, pujanke 4
prijave na 091 567 5828
 :Smile:

----------

